# My ragdoll is pregnant



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi all, I have a 1 year old ragdoll, she's currently pregnant, we only found out 2 days ago when we had her at the vet as we noticed changes in her.. vet said she is very far along and couldn't tell a good estimate of when the kittens will be born as he said the kittens were too big in her stomach. She's having 5/6 possibly more as he was only able to scan 3/4 of her stomach as she was restless.. for those who will go on about spaying her. Yes I am aware , however we only have 1 female cat in the house, no males. The only way she got pregnant is because my father went into hospital and he has a 3 year old male ragdoll that we had to look after for a few days but we did not know our female (Cleo) was on heat as she had no signs.. shes perfectly healthy and the vet said we didn't need to have her desexed because she's by herself and never ever goes outside. Anyways.. so she's pretty far along and the vet said within the next 2 weeks she will have them but not within the next week. However she's running around the house crying like a "heat cry" and when she isn't doing that she's sleeping. She's following my every move and has to be anywhere I am, her tummy has been doing some pretty crazy movements as well. I just don't know if the crying means she's going to give birth soon?

Attached photo of my cleo the white and grey cat & the dad is the darker one


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

If she is restless and crying she sounds close to me. You can feel kittens move from 7 weeks on. You'll need to make sure she has some sort of box to have the kittens in and make sure you are there when she has them. That is very important.

You're vet was very wrong and gave very irresponsible advice. Just because a cat lives strictly indoors is no reason not to spay. Constant heat cycles are not good for the cat and pyometra is a real concern. And of course there is always the chance they will get pregnant as you found out. I would advise you to get her spayed once the kittens are weaned. She will be much happier not going through heat cycles all the time. 

Both kitties are very beautiful! You're girl is a blue colorpoint and the male a seal colorpoint. You will likely have both blue and seal points in the litter. They will be very adorable kittens!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Please get both cats neutered. Your father's male cat can be neutered ASAP, your cat as soon as you vet will do it after she has kittens. Your vet seems to have given you awful advice. Every female cat not intended to be a registered pedigree queen** should be neutered, preferably at 4 months or younger. Every time she calls slightly increases her risk of breast cancer, she can get pyometra when entire, and a number of entire females start spraying which is to advertise their interesting condition. They might also become Houdinis and stories have been told here of female cats using an upstairs window barely open to escape, and as you have discovered there is such a thing as a silent call.

Personally I'd change vets.

As to the kittens and kittening, there is lots of good advice on iCatCare.

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens

I imagine you know what dates you were in hospital. A normal cat pregnancy is about 65 days from first mating, it can go up to 70 days and as few as 60-61 days so a bit of calendar arithmetic will give you the dates she is due.

** Breeding queen that is since neuters can be shown


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Jen048 - like the others I am shocked to hear your vet would give you such poor advice as not to bother getting your cat spayed because she in an indoor cat.!  As has been mentioned, Pyometra is a nasty illness, can be fatal, and is a real risk in an unspayed cat who keeps coming into call (heat) without being mated. And there is always the risk of her escaping and mating with any passing tom cat, as has also been said. If she got out you may never see her again, as she would be off looking for a mate. Is she even microchipped?

Cats do not need to have symptoms of being in call (heat) to get pregnant. Cats are not like humans, in cats oestrus is triggered by mating thus making it likely the cat would get pregnant put with an entire male as yours was.

I am amazed your father is keeping an un-neutered male cat indoors, because of the risk of the cat spraying urine indoors to scent mark. Also the urine of an entire male cat is very strong smelling so the litter boxes must be quite unpleasant to live with I would think.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead at your vet! It's shameful that vets with such old fashioned and ignorant views are still allowed to practice. You have been given completely the wrong advice, which is not your fault. The vet should be ashamed of themselves but I very much doubt they are!

In the first instance, I strongly advise switching vets asap, preferably to one that early neuters so you can get mum and kittens neutered together at 8 weeks. 

As others have said, now that you can feel kittens moving it won't be long but do keep an eye on her vulva for any plug loss, or signs of infection (yucky smelling fluid or blood would be two examples). I would also get her a birthing box ready and keep an eye on where she likes to settle herself down as she may begin to want to nest. 

Have an emergency vet number (preferably not your current vet) on hand should she need emergency care, and keep a very close eye on her.

Also get the male neutered asap.

Good luck!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cant help being cynical but I am not entirely convinced this is a accident. Good luck with the kittens


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

claire8234 said:


> Cant help being cynical but I am not entirely convinced this is a accident. Good luck with the kittens


Have to agree with you,it all seems very......convenient


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

Was actually 100% an accident, my father who is relatively old went into hospital & I had to look after his cat for a couple of days. If it was intentionally done I would state that it was intentionally done as I am not phased by anyone's opinions as I'm quite able to do as I like but as I stated it was an accident , my cat is microchipped , vaccinated & everything done right by her other than spaying as I've stated my vet told me she did not need to be spayed because she's a strictly indoor cat only since she's a ragdoll , I have no reason to lie, especially to a bunch of strangers & all the kittens will be vaccinated and any nescesary vet work done before they leave me & mother is also booked into be spayed when the kittens turn 8 weeks old , she was booked in the day we found out she was pregnant. For those who gave genuine advice, Thankyou , it's much appreciated


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope the sire and dam (or their parents or line) are DNA tested free of the ragdoll HCM gene. They should also be free of PKD.


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

So I took her to the vet yesterday and he said her mammary glands behind the nipples are swollen now & he took her temperature & it was 37.6, he advised us to take it again lastnight and twice daily until she's in labor, lastnight it dropped to 37.5 and today it's remained at 37.5, anyone have a rough idea if she's super close or still a little bit to go yet ?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jen048 said:


> Was actually 100% an accident, my father who is relatively old went into hospital & I had to look after his cat for a couple of days. If it was intentionally done I would state that it was intentionally done as I am not phased by anyone's opinions as I'm quite able to do as I like but as I stated it was an accident , my cat is microchipped , vaccinated & everything done right by her other than spaying as I've stated my vet told me she did not need to be spayed because she's a strictly indoor cat only since she's a ragdoll , I have no reason to lie, especially to a bunch of strangers & all the kittens will be vaccinated and any nescesary vet work done before they leave me & mother is also booked into be spayed when the kittens turn 8 weeks old , she was booked in the day we found out she was pregnant. For those who gave genuine advice, Thankyou , it's much appreciated


He doesn't think she needs to be spayed as she is an indoor cat, but that she needs to be vaccinated? I'd ask him for his reasoning. She is beautiful, hope everything goes well for her. Let us know how things go?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When my girl was 37.5 she went into labour 4 hours later.
I wouldn't keep taking her temperature, kittens will arrive when they are ready.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm concerned that you're still going to the same vet who told you completely the wrong information and is really not to be trusted. Let her alone now, taking her temperature daily will cause her stress which she doesn't need when pregnant. Please change vets and be patient!


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

No this was a different vet, we've decided to change vets, he was really good and she's been booked in there to be spayed instead of our old vet. This new vet just said to check her temp twice a day , she doesn't hate it, she just lies there purring


----------



## Leah1986 (Aug 19, 2017)

Congratulations! I'm not a vet, I always let my cats out a bit during the day especially summer.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

How is she today Jen? 

I am no breeder, no experience and no advice however despite the fact the people round here have been a bit shocked by the circumstances I equally know that they all want the best outcome for your girl and her kittens. Do keep us posted and continue to ask any questions your unsure of so that the experienced breeders on the site can help you get her and the kittens delivered and reared safely. 

Good luck. Both parents are gorgeous by the way. 

Just one thing worth checking also. I know what's done is done so we can't change anything now but I assume the parents aren't related in anyway? I just know that often families go the same breeders etc when they like the same breed. And also, have both the cats came from health tested lines?


----------



## Leah1986 (Aug 19, 2017)

Lisa2701 thank you for that. Yes, never put two cats together that are related for breeding. Unethical. Animal welfare matters 
I'm sure that's not the case at all.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Leah1986 said:


> Lisa2701 thank you for that. Yes, never put two cats together that are related for breeding. Unethical. Animal welfare matters
> I'm sure that's not the case at all.


No, I'm sure it's not the case but given this was an accident and not intended then it's possible. I know no one will have intentionally bred related animals. All I meant is that I know I have family members who bought a dog, their daughter fell in love and went to the same breeder for a puppy... given the cats are both the same breed and both look young I wondered if a similar situation had perhaps happened here and if so then it's worth looking at their pedigrees to make sure they aren't closely related - not that it makes an ounce of difference now that the accident has happened and the pregnancy as far progressed.

Hope I didn't cause any offence originally.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Leah1986 said:


> Lisa2701 thank you for that. Yes, never put two cats together that are related for breeding. Unethical. Animal welfare matters
> I'm sure that's not the case at all.


So how far back would you look in a pedigree to see if two cats are related? Asking out of curiosity, I have 10 generations for all the kittens I've breed and there are some repeated cats in there.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Unneutered female cats have a hugely increased risk of getting mammary cancer. According to a 2005 study in the _Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine_, the incidence of mammary tumours is reduced by 91 percent in cats spayed before six months of age and by 85 percent in cats spayed before one year. Please take this into consideration when rehoming your kittens. Some vets will neuter at 4 months if the kitten is a good weight.


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

She is good, super restless as of late and pacing but no kittens yet , definitely should be this week, I will post photos once they are born

Thankyou & no definitely not, both from 2 completely different breeders, not related at all

My Cleo is booked In to be spayed so this will be the only accident to happen

None of the kittens are being sold, I plan on keeping 1 or 2 and get them spayed & then I have family members/friends who would love to take one , I'd rather give them to people I am close with for free than sell them. All depends how many she has though


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just a point to note, different breeders does not necessarily mean unrelated. All pedigrees have an inbreeding percentage as that was how the breeds came about originally, and the UK has generally small gene pool.

Please don't give kittens away for free, that devalues them for people and makes it easier for them to fob them off for free when they become too much hard work. Charging a nominal fee will offer some protection for the kittens that they go to the right homes.


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

I am in Australia
And they are going free to my family, my uncle is taking one, my brother is taking one and my parents are taking one at this stage


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

The gene pool is even smaller in Australia I'm afraid. 

Regardless of going to family I would still charge a nominal fee.


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Hi everyone , just need some clarification as my vet is closed as it's only 6.30am here. She's been pushing for about 15 mins and this discharge is coming out , with flash on it looks yellow but without flash it looks pink, is this normal and why does it mean? She is visibly pushing so I don't know if she's trying to push this discharge out as it's hanging form her and she won't let me wipe it away or is she actually trying to







pushing a kitten out ? ( sorry for my photos if people find it gross )


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not normal. Amniotic fluid is usually clear. Ring your vets.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She has an infection, you need to ring the emergency vets and ask them if they wish for her to labour at home then have antibiotics.
Yellow or green indicates infection.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you able to stay online so we can help you?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

45 minutes since you posted so she has been pushing for an hour. I hope you've rung your vet, she could have an obstructed labour.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hoping the first kitten has been born safe and well.


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry called an emergency vet and since I posted she's delivered 4 kittens so far


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

There wasn't any yellow stuff it was just bloodntinged, I had flash on and it made it look yellow but with flash off it was pink stuff , weird how that worked. Kittens she's had so far are feeding , eating and Mum is sleeping , they're all doing well, Cleo was really good , she didn't cry/squeal once, she was so quiet but she wouldn't let me leave the room, I left once to go to the toilet when she was pushing the first out and I come ot and she's sitting by the toilet door lol


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

What did the vet say? Are you expecting any more kittens?


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, the discharge you saw is totally fine. That was the mucus plug. Happens with all my girls. That's great 4 kittens have been born. Hope they and momma are all doing well.


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

Cleo had 5 beautiful babies! She had some issues getting the first out but after that she was great, she didn't cry once, she did try and bite the first one continuously then when all 5 were out they were crying a lot and she got stressed and started hissing , growling and biting at them, but she is great now! They're all eating and healthy! I had to rip the sacs of the last 4 as she was more interested in cleaning herself first haha


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad all went well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I believe that what sometimes looks like biting a kitten is thinking about taking it somewhere else. Glad all turned out well, the yellow colour with the flash was very worrying not only because of potential infection, but because being born isn't something that is done to a kitten. It is believed to play an active part by rotating from lying on it's back (relative to the mothers back) to lying face down. If it's already died that can't happen and a difficult delivery is more likely. This is discussed on the iCatCare site, the 'my cat is having kittens' section has several articles all of which are well worth reading.

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

5 adorable little babies, 3 males & 2 females


----------



## Jen048 (Aug 10, 2017)

Should I be concerned about the weights? 4 seem fine but one is very small and only weighs 97grams at 3 days almost 4 days old, they all eat fine ? They were justbweighed 5 mins ago


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

They should be putting on weight every day it's normal to have a slightly smaller one, especially as you have a massive one in the litter, but the main thing is each kitten is gaining on their own previous weight.


----------



## Alla Bilas (Sep 24, 2017)

Jen048 said:


> View attachment 323847
> 5 adorable little babies, 3 males & 2 females


CongratulationI am also in Australia, Brisbane.


----------

